# Rack em, Pack em, and Stack em.....



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's My Ariens Machines before I cover them up for the summer.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You have way too much time on your hands!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

It's an Ariens Platoon ...standing in formation!

They're gonna be standin' there for quite awhile


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow! 

_(And some people say we have too many jet skis!...)_


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Is there a purpose, other than conserving space, for why you're storing them upright? Do they leak oil upright? Does it help the carb stay dry?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

GoBlowSnow said:


> You have way too much time on your hands!


looking at all those ariens I don't think he has enough time in a day


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I happen to be the "Go-To" Ariens Guy in My Area. Sales were particularly slow this Non-Season we just had, so (like we say here about the Red Sox), "Wait till next year". 
Standing them up takes less space. Actually, many of those machines are Running and Ready. Now it's Time for the Mowers.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope you are on good terms with your city??????? try doing that here in the paradise city and all ELL would be breaking loose.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I am thinking about taking mine to a swap meet here in a few weeks to see if I can sell a few more before resorting to a similar storage method. Not a good year to sell any, I think I used mine 3 times.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I hope you are on good terms with your city??????? try doing that here in the paradise city and all ELL would be breaking loose.


if those were here they would have grown legs by now
if they work they go in my garage, only non-running / working machines are out beside the garage


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Many were in my garage, but I have to to make room for my 55 that will be soon coming back from winter storage.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice Wheels Always loved that year!!!

Well I am glad you have your priorities straight!!:iagree:

PS: I store all my outdoor things off the ground on old wood crates etc , helps keeps moisture down and little varmints at bay. did you ever give it some thought? Cheers


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

^^ I have had that problem - even when I ran a cable through them and locked them to the phone pole! I now have a camera that is plainly visible and a sign to smile for it. I get emails from it at work too..... lets me know when the postman or meter reader stop by also. Also I can yell at the cat to get off the kitchen table from work!! lol You shoulda seen that the first time! (He ignores it now...)


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

You don't have to hide them? If my girlfriend knew I had seven, (working on eight) she would kill me. Or commit me, at least. So, they are scattered about, in various places.

Realizing that I AM the victim of some form of insanity, I was thinking of selling a few; but the bottom has fallen out of the SB market worse than the price of gas. 'Buy high and sell low' has always been my life's story; but at least this past winter, it wasn't all my fault.

Edit: Is that '55 done in Ariens Orange on purpose?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You wouldn't have 7 if we had any snow this past so called "winter"....Actually the 55 is Viper Red.


----------



## bwright1818 (Dec 2, 2014)

I guess it just looks orange in the picture I see. Nice car! So we're going from snowblowers to convertibles. Hate to admit it on the forum but that is definitely going in the right direction! I have a Jeep and there is nothing that can compare with summer in a convertible. It's like having a boat without the big waves, gnats or mooring fees.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful car!


----------



## sodbuster (Feb 24, 2016)

Sweet '55.
How factory is she beside the wheels?
Powerplant?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Nothing Factory Whatsoever. Ramjet F.I. 350, thm350. A/C, PW, Tilt, leather, Dakota Digital Dash...You Get the idea....


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Best of all worlds that way - modern dependability and great old school looks! Doesn't quite feel like car show season yet though. I got mine out Sunday it hit 75 degrees....... today it's topping at 45 degrees with another frost in the forecast..... ma nature loves to tease me like that. SIGH


----------

